# pirate cannon



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Very cool ? Do you want to ship one to me???


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Really cool.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks awesome.
Great job!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

THANKS! sorry its not a tight post.


----------



## scary rick (Nov 10, 2008)

I like it alot!


----------



## Lotus (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome, is anyone else having a problem veiwing all the pictures


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Fantastic job!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya most of the pics seem to be missing.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i had to cut out a few of the pics because theres a limit in the posting.i just didn't shrink everything up together.my bad


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I want one of these in my front yard all year! Great project.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

just imagine putting a fog machine in there. great job, it looks really good.


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*Measurements*

Would you be willing to save the rest of us the trouble of searching the net and share the size/measurements you settled on? I like the relative scale of your parts, and if I can just scale everything up/down the same amount from your starting point it sure would make this alot easier. 

Thanks.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I've got a plan drawing of a real naval cannon if you want me to post it.



geigerwolf said:


> Would you be willing to save the rest of us the trouble of searching the net and share the size/measurements you settled on? I like the relative scale of your parts, and if I can just scale everything up/down the same amount from your starting point it sure would make this alot easier.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## geigerwolf (May 29, 2008)

*Canon Plans*

If you wouldn't mind that would be great! The pirate canon is around number three on my list of projects, anything that can speed me along is appreciated since the list of projects never seems to get any shorter. So many ideas, so little time.....


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

the barrel is 4'ong. i'll get the measurements for the casement for ya.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres the measurements the front(the wood casement) of the cannon is 18'' wide,24''high.the sides are 36''long by 24'' high. i scalloped the top of the casement,you can design that by eye balling it. the barrel is 4' long and its a 9'' pipe. hope this helps.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a link to the cannons and the carriages....
http://www.bastardrat.com/cannons.jpg
http://www.bastardrat.com/carriage.jpg

But I found this one on-line and I like it a lot...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW foggyfathoms !
Great job


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice job, I built one last year and went crazy trying to find realistic wheels that could bear the weight of the prop. Finally went wheel-less and have been hating the results ever since. I .ike the way you faked it (I should've thought of that). Happy haunting in 2009!


----------

